

Debian to accept non-packagers as Debian Developers - rwl
http://www.debian.org/vote/2010/vote_002

======
geekam
What does this mean to a person like me who is just aspiring to be a Linux
developer/user and is looking for a good distro to start?

~~~
davidw
My advice: get Ubuntu or Debian, and help fix bugs. Report them, investigate
them, discuss them with the developers. Propose improvements, with patches.
Don't get bent out of shape if they reject your ideas, but try and learn from
it.

~~~
geekam
Thanks. That was helpful. Who can help on how to get started with Linux
programming? Is there any one for newbies and beginners?

~~~
davidw
Well, "Linux programming" is a very broad subject. Do you want to do GUIs with
Tcl/Tk, kernel modules in C? Scientific applications in Fortran?

~~~
geekam
I wanted to get into Kernel programming but I do not have infrastructure nor
knowledge. I am really fond of FOSS and was hoping that I could devote some
time to solve bugs too (other than creating FOSS myself) and get into the FOSS
world.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
This sounds like a generally positive, inclusive sort of resolution, but what
greater context does it take place in? I admittedly don't know much about what
being a Debian Developer means.

~~~
SkyMarshal
It sounds like they're trying to formally recognize people who contribute to
Debian in other ways than coding by broadening the criteria for Debian
Developer status. If that's correct, I'd say it's a nice gesture.

